# Anavar+turinabol stack



## tejada142 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi I need female advice, I've ran a few anavar and Winny cycles + primo stack but not much changed  , so now I'm running a var+tbol stack just started and need advice on results what to expect 20mg anavar +5 mg tbol


----------



## MustangDX (Dec 16, 2014)

Wow, you're no stranger to AAS, lol. What are your stats and cycle history so everyone can better assist you personally?


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi what do you mean I'm no stranger ... However I've ran 3 cycles prior 1st was anavar started low than up to 100mg day 8 weeks, 2nd cycle Winny alone 15-20mg day 6weeks, 3rd stack var 10mg, Winny 15mg , primo 100 mg 4week cycle , very poor results , I train 5,days cardio 3days weights ,strict diet and still not acheiveing that hardened dry look so I don't want to get big or anything


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 16, 2014)

And now I'm running a anavar and tbol cycle var @20mg gunna bump up to 40mg tbol @5mg gunna bump to 10mg, what do you think


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh and I googled the AAS thing I got it lol
Sorry cos I thought u knew me


----------



## Yaya (Dec 16, 2014)

Go to the intro section and introduce urself,  these people here are rude and don't talk much unless u properly introduce urself


How did u like the Anavar and primo combo?

Is that u in the profile pic?


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi I'm new to this site , and anavar and primo was okay but didn't do much for me


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes that's me in the pic


----------



## Yaya (Dec 16, 2014)

tejada142 said:


> Yes that's me in the pic




Damn yo!!!!  U hot... Hella hot.... 

it's like Derek Zoolander and Lady Gaga had a kid and out splashed u... a fox for sure


----------



## Yaya (Dec 16, 2014)

tejada142 said:


> Hi I'm new to this site , and anavar and primo was okay but didn't do much for me


What are ur goals?

Looks to me as u hate ur parents


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm guessing not much changed on 100mg of anavar because it was bunk. Most men don't even run that high. Women usually run 10-25mg of var. And primo needs to be ran insanely long to see any results. I would find a new orals source because as a woman, you should see results on very little. Unless your diet sucks. Even then with that high of a dose you should see something.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 16, 2014)

Colt is right

U don't wanna take high doses like a man... Ur clit may turn into a wendys chicken tender....

Maybe ur shit is fake


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 16, 2014)

Lol thanks


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 16, 2014)

I want to stay slim not to get big but harden up need advice


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 16, 2014)

Coltmc4545 I lost a lot of weight on var at that dosage and yes did I mention sides , facial and body hair , insomnia etc I need to harden up , my diet is spot on


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 16, 2014)

Its not fake


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 16, 2014)

Why do u say I hate my parents


----------



## Yaya (Dec 16, 2014)

We gave a great member/mod here that goes by the name "Jenner" ..she could help ur pretty ass with any questions u may have


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 16, 2014)

OK thanks✌


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 16, 2014)

Is that u in the pic ? Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 16, 2014)

tejada142 said:


> Is that u in the pic ? Lol


It's his wife


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 16, 2014)

tejada142 said:


> Its not fake



100mg of var is a ton, most men would get bad pumps from it.  It is wasnt fake, it was underdosed.

WIth real stuff, no woman should need more than 20mg, maybe 30mg if you compete.  But thats all.


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm running 20mg var and 5mg tbol ATM , what should I expect , I'm looking for a change


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 16, 2014)

tejada142 said:


> I'm running 20mg var and 5mg tbol ATM , what should I expect , I'm looking for a change



your not seeing gains from 20mg var alone......????

can you afford GH..??


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm gonna bump up to 40mg next week and tbol too , what's GH


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 16, 2014)

1. if you ran 100mg of var a day....it couldn't have been legit as you would have seen more than hair growth


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 16, 2014)

2. You're all over the place...

3. Primo doesn't even kick in until weeks 10-12 so if you indeed did primo, you didn't run it long enough. It needs to be run no less than 16 weeks

4. Tbol and var are pretty much the same, you are wasting your time taking them both and especially tbol at 5mg


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 16, 2014)

if you are not seeing changes at 20mg of var..there is an issue..as in it's bunk

feel free to bump it up to 40mg though as you say you have already done 100mg and it didn't do anything

are you even female?


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 16, 2014)

trust me, you don't need GH...you don't really even need to be running any aas from what I'm seeing


----------



## Yaya (Dec 16, 2014)

Jenner said:


> are you even female?




Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 16, 2014)

Look you have a point , var I started low and worked my way up with 5 days  cardio  and clean diet I lost a lot of weight but now its getting to the point where I need to harden up and I'm not sure what to use , what will you recommend?


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 17, 2014)

tejada142 said:


> Look you have a point , var I started low and worked my way up with 5 days  cardio  and clean diet I lost a lot of weight but now its getting to the point where I need to harden up and I'm not sure what to use , what will you recommend?



this is the problem, I can't suggest anything to you and feel comfortable about it because you sound like you haven't done any type of research. I'm not trying to be an ass but you really need to think about what you are doing. You say you just want to harden up...you do realize that there is way more to it than just taking gear...

what are your stats? you say you did cardio, ate clean and lost some weight...are you at the weight you want now? do you have a skin issue from the weight lose...do you get where I'm coming from here? you can't just sign up and say i want to harden up, what do I use...it just doesn't work that way.


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 17, 2014)

Well I'm pissed off cos Winny gave me thicker skin I didn't want that wet look I was more after a dry look , I weigh 60kg with muscle and 15% bf, I do weight train 3days and5 days cardio but I'm not seeing any changes


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm not looking to get big


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 17, 2014)

tejada142 said:


> Well I'm pissed off cos Winny gave me thicker skin I didn't want that wet look I was more after a dry look , I weigh 60kg with muscle and 15% bf, I do weight train 3days and5 days cardio but I'm not seeing any changes



I have never heard of winny giving someone thicker skin. I have used it many times and it has always given me that dry, cut look. Var and primo will make most women hold water, giving them a bloated look...are you sure you are not talking about when you were running one of those?

So, 60kg is about 133 lbs..how tall are you? what are your training sessions like? if you are trying to gain muscle, which will harden you..you need to train more than 3 days a week and might be doing to much cardio...not to mention, if you are not eating enough to feed your training..you are not going to see any changes


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reply I used primo and var and Winny in a stacked cycle at some stage for a short time cos I was having a lot of facial hair so I had to stop , also my thyroid stuffed up for a year but back to normal now that's part of why I stopped , now everything back to normal I'm running var and tbol low but like as what you said it won't do much though I will try and bump it up next week. 
163, I've been eating like a monster but I'm only seeing thicker skin , I do plently cardio cos I'm trying to lose a bit of muscle purposeful cos Winny made me abit of a man look


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 17, 2014)

Would turinabol make me look like a man if I up my dose


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 17, 2014)

tejada142 said:


> Thanks for the reply I used primo and var and Winny in a stacked cycle at some stage for a short time cos I was having a lot of facial hair so I had to stop , also my thyroid stuffed up for a year but back to normal now that's part of why I stopped , now everything back to normal I'm running var and tbol low but like as what you said it won't do much though I will try and bump it up next week.
> 163, I've been eating like a monster but I'm only seeing thicker skin , I do plently cardio cos I'm trying to lose a bit of muscle purposeful cos Winny made me abit of a man look



ok, I get it now...you are saying "thick skin" but it's really that you are retaining water from the var, tbol will do the same but the amount you are doing of the tbol is not enough to really add to the water gain. If you up your dose, it's only going to get worse.

If you want to run gear you need to read about what each will do to you as most (being a woman) are going to make you retain water and you will not look dry or cut while taking them. Not to mention the hair growth, breakouts, voice change etc...

You never said how tall you were but unless you are 5'10 and buff, 163 lbs is a bit much. Unless you are happy at that weight, I suggest you not worry about doing any gear until you get to a weight you are happy with. You also didn't say what you are doing for training?


----------



## Yaya (Dec 17, 2014)

tejada142 said:


> Would turinabol make me look like a man if I up my dose


U won't even have to up ur dose to achieve that


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 17, 2014)

I ran a Winny alone cycle as well once , it was definitely from the Winny that made my skin thick to begin with


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 17, 2014)

tejada142 said:


> Would turinabol make me look like a man if I up my dose



You are going to have the same issue with the tbol as you do the var, read above


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 17, 2014)

tejada142 said:


> I ran a Winny alone cycle as well once , it was definitely from the Winny that made my skin thick to begin with



I understand that you are convinced of this but again, I have never heard of this nor have I ever had this happen so I can't give you an answer


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm 163 I told u above about how tall I am hun . I must of his understood u ,  I do Monday chest.- bicepts  Tuesday back and bic,tric, Saturday _legs


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 17, 2014)

I weigh 60kgs


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 17, 2014)

How do u get rid of that water weight


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 17, 2014)

tejada142 said:


> I'm 163 I told u above about how tall I am hun . I must of his understood u ,  I do Monday chest.- bicepts  Tuesday back and bic,tric, Saturday _legs



hmmmmm, I must be blind as I'm not seeing your height. Well, I will have to assume that you are doing all the major lifts and going heavy. 

If you want to continue to run gear, this is what I'm going to suggest. Either run the tbol or var as you don't need both at 20mg everyday for 10-12 weeks. Lift heavy, eat clean and maybe use HIIT as your cardio. See how it goes, if nothing changes...there is something seriously wrong somewhere


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 17, 2014)

tejada142 said:


> How do u get rid of that water weight



you can't while on (to combat the water means using other things that cause their own issues), it's just part of the process..as soon as you stop the water will drop


----------



## tejada142 (Dec 17, 2014)

Alrite thanks hun


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 17, 2014)

anytime


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jenner said:


> hmmmmm, I must be blind as I'm not seeing your height. Well, I will have to assume that you are doing all the major lifts and going heavy.
> 
> If you want to continue to run gear, this is what I'm going to suggest. Either run the tbol or var as you don't need both at 20mg everyday for 10-12 weeks. Lift heavy, eat clean and maybe use HIIT as your cardio. See how it goes, if nothing changes...there is something seriously wrong somewhere



Jenn, I think she means she's 163 cm tall and 60 kg. So she's 5'4" 132.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 17, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> Jenn, I think she means she's 163 cm tall and 60 kg. So she's 5'4" 132.



lol, thanks for that!


----------

